# My lost Love



## KareKat (Mar 10, 2011)

I lost my Skye on March 1st to cancer, it was in her jaw. She was with me for 14 years and I loved her dearly. I'm still so heartbroken and probably always will be, that I had to make the decision to let her go. She was so very special, such a personality and so comical.
She was found in a box in a dumpster with 2 littermates and I bought her home with me after a trip to the vet. She was flea infested and anemic, such a pitiful little thing. After a few months of TLC and good food she became the princess of the house 
My KyeKye, KyeBluey, I wish with all my heart that you were still here with me. You'll never, ever be forgotten.


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

Skye is beautiful. I'm very sorry for your loss. I know she was grateful for the wonderful life you gave her for so many years. It does get better, but no, we never forget.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Skye was lovely.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

She was so beautiful - so sorry you lost her. HUGS


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

Truly a beautiful cat. Sry for your loss.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a beautiful cat! Im so sorry she passed. I have dealt with an infection in a jaw of a feral cat. We tried for over a month and the infection wouldnt let go. It was heart breaking. I still get choked up to this day thinking about Curlee.

That kind of infection is hard to resolve and heal from. Your kitty had many years of your love. she is waiting for you on the other side. Run free sweet Skye in health and happiness.


----------



## wicket (Mar 12, 2011)

She was a beautiful kitty! Sounds like you gave her a wonderful life, I am really sorry for your loss.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

She was a cutie!!! Sorry to hear.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

What a beautiful girl Skye was! I am so very sorry for your loss, KareKat. I lost my Dalmatian to cancer (it was in his jaw as well). Many hugs to you. atback


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. She's a beautiful girl. atback


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

My sympathies to you in your loss of beautiful "Skye". It is so very hard when you lose such a cat you loved so much. I truly believe that no love is ever lost, and that some day, you will be reunited with Skye.

_"No heaven will not ever Heaven be; unless my pets are there to welcome me."_ ~ Anonymous


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of Skye!
I know she was much loved.
My thought and prayers are with you.


----------



## madamefifi (Apr 30, 2011)

*Karekat*, you have my deepest sympathy for the loss of your beautiful Skye.


----------

